# Black Forest



## mountain 31 (31. März 2006)

Hallo Marathinisti!

Bin im Juni im Schwarzwald und hab mich gleich für den Black Forest gemeldet!

Kennt den jemand?

Muß man was besonderes auf der 70 km Runde beachten?

Gibt´s irgendwo Party die sich lohnt auch für mein nicht radelndes Mädel?

Ich bin schon die Woche vorher da. Gibt es hier Locals die mit mir auf der Strecke trainieren wollen? Kennt jemand Strecken zum Training am Schluchsee?

Bis dann!


----------



## Thunderbird (31. März 2006)

Jo, den kenne ich irgendwie. 

Auf der 70km-Runde musst du beachten, dass sie noch 7 km länger ist. 
Nee, im Ernst - am Ende zieht es sich nach dem steilen Anstieb hinter Oberried
noch mal gewaltig und man kann viel Zeit gutmachen - oder verlieren.

Die Strecke ist generell nicht schwierig, wenn einem sehr schnelle 
Waldwegabfahrten liegen (ca. Tempo 60-70). Letztes Jahr war wegen eines 
Auerhahns sogar eine Asphaltabfahrt dabei. Dann gibt's noch eine ruppige 
Abfahrt richtung Oberried, aber das muss man halt in "angepasstem Tempo" fahren.
Ganz am Ende kommt eine schnelle Abfahrt mit Querrinnen, die schon die 
Felge von so manchem müden Marathonfahrer auf dem Gewissen haben.

Das tolle an der 77er-Strecke ist der lange erste Anstieg (wenn's einem liegt).

Party? Habe ich nichts mitbekommen.

Locals gibts im Lokalforum. 
Um den Schluchsee kenne ich mich nicht aus und 
die Woche vor dem Marathon fahre ich sowieso fast nix.

Thb

P.S.: als Erststarter wirst du weniger Probleme mit der Strecke haben, 
als mit den lieben Mitfahrern. Je nach Leistungsniveau darf man bei der
ersten Teilnahme ca. 800-1000 Leute überholen. Das sind Wochenendfahrer,
die alle meinen 4 Mann breit mit 5-10km/h bergauf kriechen zu müssen.
Na ja - genieß es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (2. April 2006)

hab neulich auch ne einladung zum ultra bike bekokmmen..... 47!!!! euro kostet inzwischen der spass!
kleine rechnung: 47 euro x 3500 teilnehmer macht dann knappe 165.000 euro!!!! 
für die langweilige forstautobahn find ich das die reinste abzocke.
und erzählt mir nix von organisatorischem aufwand, ich kenn einige veranstalter, die mit weniger als 10.000 euro nen interessanteren marathon hinbekommen...
ne, zu dem preis fahre ich da nich mehr mit!


----------



## Thunderbird (2. April 2006)

Ich dieses Jahr ja wohl auch nicht. 
Zahle lieber fÃ¼r 20,5 Std. mehr Rennen 25,5 â¬ mehr Startgeld, an dem Tag.

Thb


----------



## atomic66 (4. April 2006)

Hallo mountain 31,

ich bin letztes Jahr den Marathon zu ersten Mal gefahren, war auch mein Erster überhaupt und mir hat es super viel Spaß gemacht. Hab mich auch schon direkt für dieses Jahr angemeldet, als dies möglich war.

Werde dieses Jahr am Feiertag anreisen, wenn Du willst können wir die eine oder andere kleine Vorbereitungsrunde drehen.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## sash73 (4. April 2006)

hallo

bin letztes jahr auch dort gefahren,aber nur den short track.bin am überlegen die 77km zu fahren,da ich im juli in albstadt starte.das startgeld ist scho dermaßen hoch.
es gibt schöne strecken um feldberg.direkt schluchsee war ich noch nicht,habe aber gehört das es da gute strecken hat.fahre lieber immer an feldberg und trainiere da ab und zu,viele hm.

eine woche vorher lieber relxastes training!!!

sash


----------



## wonseong (11. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dieses Jahr ja wohl auch nicht.
> Zahle lieber für 20,5 Std. mehr Rennen 25,5  mehr Startgeld, an dem Tag.



Hi Thb!

Wo gibt's 24h am selben Tach?


----------



## Limit83 (11. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dieses Jahr ja wohl auch nicht.
> Zahle lieber für 20,5 Std. mehr Rennen 25,5  mehr Startgeld, an dem Tag.
> 
> Thb


Also kein Wettbewerb darum, wer die schnellst erste Zwischenzeit hat?    
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Thunderbird (12. April 2006)

@ Limit83: Aaah! Doch, gerne.  
Du bist also auch mit dabei? Super. Das wird lustig.


@ wonseong: In Österreich: http://www.24h-mtb.at/show_page.php?pid=9

Thb


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2006)

@thunderbird: Na klar! Hoffen wir wieder auf die Hitze der letzten Jahre!  
Traust du dich dieses Jahr mal auf die Ultradistanz?


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @thunderbird: Na klar! Hoffen wir wieder auf die Hitze der letzten Jahre!
> Traust du dich dieses Jahr mal auf die Ultradistanz?



wer fährt jetzt was ? ich glaube gregor (thb)fährt beim 24h rennen und sascha (limit) in kirchzarten mit mir übrigens die ultrastrecke - ich hab das ja die letzten jahre verweigert,wegen x mal mitgefahren und langweilige strecke... aber wenn schon ein marathon vor der haustür ist muß man ja mal wieder mitfahren - genauso wie offenburg...

ich fahr ja oft genug 2-3 stunden in das saarland und die pfalz oder in die schweiz um meine lieblingsmarathons zu  besuchen... da nehm ich die längere anfahrt gern in kauf

by the way : ich such noch einen mindestens 35 jährigen mitfahrer für die 80+ wertung beim transschwarzwald ??? am besten jemand mit vergleichbarem leistungsstand (langdistanzen mit 20km/h schnitt bei +3000hm) und gut wär wenn der bergab besser wär wie ich (was nicht schwer ist...) - dann würde sich das gut ergänzen... 

joe (ich seh da grad dass es bei dem 24h rennen eine klasse solo 46-50jahre gibt....das könnt mich interessieren...muß mich mal nach ner lupine umschauen  !!! - ps: gleich geh ich meinen neuen teamrahmen abholen - das wird dann das nächste "rate mal was das für ein rahmen ist" thema eröffnet...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (13. April 2006)

Äh - ich dachte eigentlich, dass Sascha im Endorfin-Team in Regau antritt.
Die wollten doch im 4er starten (weshalb wir den Martin nicht bekommen  )

@ limit:das mit den Zwischenzeiten müssen wir dann halt auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.
Dann geht's aber um die Endzeit. 

@ Joe: aha - willst du mal wieder in der AK absahnen.
Von der Lupine lässt du aber mal schön die Finger.
Da rede ich lieber noch mal mit dem Supernova-Chef,
ob der dir nicht auch eine Funzel ausleihen kann.
Sag's mir, wenn du dich für ein Rennen entschieden hast.

Bin gespannt auf deinen Teamrahmen!

thb


----------



## atomic66 (13. April 2006)

Hallo Kollegen, 

ich werde dieses Jahr in Kirchzarten auf der Marathonstrecke unterwegs.

Gruß
BEn


----------



## Spätzlbiker (13. April 2006)

Fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder in Kirchzarten, diesmal werde ich mich am Ultra versuchen....

Klar sind 47 Euronen nicht wenig, ich fand die Veranstaltung die letzten Jahre aber immer sehr gut organisiert. Den Aufwand dafür würde ich nicht als gering einschätzen. Und was ist heute noch "billlig"? Für ein Rockkonzert kann man auch locker 60 Euro abdrücken und dann spielen die bloß 2 Stunden...


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2006)

Regau? Also für Benni und mich steht eigentlich Kirchzarten auf dem Rennkalender... Gibt ja noch genug andere bei uns für das 4er Team... Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in St. Ingbert, wenn joe dich mitnimmt... Willst doch bestimmt schonmal die DM Strecke für 2007 befahren? 
gruß Limit (der NIE Werbung in eigener Sache macht)


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Joe: aha - willst du mal wieder in der AK absahnen.
> Von der Lupine lässt du aber mal schön die Finger.
> Da rede ich lieber noch mal mit dem Supernova-Chef,
> ob der dir nicht auch eine Funzel ausleihen kann.
> ...



klar altersklasse...aber da gibts auch genügend starke fahrer

teamrahmen hier mal von hinten...im rennen also z.b. in kirchzarten seid ihr ja immer vor mir und könnt ihn so nie sehen (außer beim überrunden - gell sascha...aber das gibts mir nur beim cc)
im fotoalbum weitere bilder - na was könnte das für ein hersteller sein ?




apropos wir  (team tricho-tissue = benny jörges bikepalast) fahren ja magura gesponsert - fahrt ihr bei endorfin da nicht auch die ronin 80 ? wie ist die so ? ist ja nicht die leichteste... gegen die german answer mit 1278g oder meine sid wc...soll aber steif und pflegeleicht sein ???

joe


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2006)

Hallo Joe!
Jap, wir fahren die Gabel auch. Aber mit 1450g (nachgewogen) ist das Gewicht in Ordnung, und dafür ist sie auch verdammt steif! Allerdings fährt sie sich die ersten 2 - 3 wochen wie eine Starrgabel und spricht miserabel an, aber nach dem Einfahren arbeitet sie perfekt und ich würd sie mittlerweile jedem empfehlen, sie muss eben nur ordentlich eingefahren werden.
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (13. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joe!
> Jap, wir fahren die Gabel auch. Aber mit 1450g (nachgewogen) ist das Gewicht in Ordnung, und dafür ist sie auch verdammt steif! Allerdings fährt sie sich die ersten 2 - 3 wochen wie eine Starrgabel und spricht miserabel an, aber nach dem Einfahren arbeitet sie perfekt und ich würd sie mittlerweile jedem empfehlen, sie muss eben nur ordentlich eingefahren werden.
> Gruß Limit



hi,
kann das sein dass das weiße ronin modell soviel leichter ist als die schwarze die ich bekommen hab ? 



(ist im magura katalog aber auch mit 1598g angegeben)
-oder hast du vorher das öl rausgemacht ?
-benny hätte mir auch noch ne weiße...ich fand aber die schwarze schöner zum carbonrahmen...noch könnt ich tauschen...

benny hat auch als tip gemeint die tauchrohre abzuschmiergeln,damit die gabel gleich besser anspricht...

joe (der hofft und glaubt dass das bike bis kirchzarten fertig ist...aber glauben heißt ja nicht wissen)


----------



## Thunderbird (13. April 2006)

@ Limit83 : St. Ingbert ist einen Tag nach dem letzten Tälercup-Rennen. Mal schauen.
Wie kommt's eigentlich, dass deine Gabel 1450g wiegt und Joes... ah jetzt 
hat er es schon gefragt. So stark kann man den Gabelschaft nicht kürzen.  
Ich glaube  eher an die 1600er-Anzeige.

@ Joe: Du sollst die _Tauchrohre_ abschmirgeln?! 
Also ich nehme mal an, dass Benny die "dünneren" Rohre gemeint hat,
aber die haben doch so eine Spezialbeschichtung...
Fand die Ronin vom Dämpfungsverhalten auf der Eurobike super.

Den Carbonrahmen habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen,
kann aber nicht sagen, wo. Was bekanntes?
Immerhin ist er vom Gewicht her OK und hoffentlich steif.

Nettes Teamtrikot.

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Limit83 : St. Ingbert ist einen Tag nach dem letzten Tälercup-Rennen. Mal schauen.
> Wie kommt's eigentlich, dass deine Gabel 1450g wiegt und Joes... ah jetzt
> hat er es schon gefragt. So stark kann man den Gabelschaft nicht kürzen.
> Ich glaube  eher an die 1600er-Anzeige.
> ...



ich werd noch mal nachforschen,vielleicht ist die weiße ronin mit canti/disc eine sonderanfertigung für teams...die schwarze hat spezielle aufnahme für hs33 und disc...

die abschmirgelanleitung war: tauchrohre ganz raus und dann irgendwelche teile abschmiergeln...ich hab eh keine ahnung aber mein persönlicher mechaniker uwe war dabei...

geh jetzt an den aufbau...bau erst mal die ga ein...hat zwar komische geometrie, aber mal testen...

joe


----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2006)

Moin!
Also es kann gut sein, dass die weiße Ronin leichter ist. Wurde uns mal so von der Teamleitung gesagt. Also ich denke, dass das Abschmirkeln nicht nötig ist. Erstmal ordentlich einfahren, dann flutscht das auch so. Nur nicht entmutigen lassen. 
@Tb: St. Ingbert lohnt sich immer! Frag Joe!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Limit83 : St. Ingbert ist einen Tag nach dem letzten Tälercup-Rennen. Mal schauen.
> Den Carbonrahmen habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen,
> kann aber nicht sagen, wo. Was bekanntes?
> Immerhin ist er vom Gewicht her OK und hoffentlich steif.
> ...



eher unbekannt...gewichtsmässig zwar nicht in der scale klasse... aber fährt sich ganz ordentlich...die german answer baut halt ziemlich hoch...werd die woche auch noch die worldcup/weiße ronin sobald ich sie habe testen...sind halt 3 cm einbauhöhe differenz...

so siehts grad aus




joe


----------



## Thunderbird (17. April 2006)

Hübsch dunkel & schnell sieht's aus.  

Muss aber brutal schwer sein, 
Die Wand hat vom Anlehnen schon einen Riss.


Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. April 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsch dunkel & schnell sieht's aus.
> 
> Muss aber brutal schwer sein,
> Die Wand hat vom Anlehnen schon einen Riss.
> ...



tja die wand ist wohl nur bis 9kilo ausgelegt... und ich krieg meine bikes bike einfach nicht drunter...

joe


----------



## timoracer89 (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 
ich fahre wahrscheinlich auch die 77km Strecke in Kirchzarten. 
Mir ist es aber lieber wenn ich die Strecke nochmal abfahre vor dem Rennen! 
Wisst ihr ob die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ist? 
Wenn jemand die Strecke nächstes Wochenende aus Trainingszwecken abfahren will dann wäre ich dabei...

Gruß Timo


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß, dass da oben noch Schneewächten liegen.
Wir hatten vor ein paar Tagen 6cm Neuschnee.
 

Thb


----------



## timoracer89 (3. Juni 2006)

Hi, ohje bei uns hat es auch ein bisschen geschneit aber 6cm  Denke aber bis in zwei Wochen ist das wieder weg...

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (3. Juni 2006)

Also _zu sehen_ wird Schnee wohl noch sein.
Die Wege sind bis dahin aber sicher frei.

Thb


----------



## goopher (6. Juni 2006)

Hei zusammen,

ich fahre den short-Track mal sehen wie der so ist, denke für nen Anfänger ist es ok 

Grüßle


----------



## Hemme (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer ein Höhendiagramm von der Ultra-Strecke? Idealerweise selbst aufgezeichent mit HAC oder Polar vom letzten Jahr?
Dem Diagramm auf der Veranstalter-Seite glaube ich nicht so recht.


----------



## sash73 (11. Juni 2006)

goopher schrieb:
			
		

> Hei zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre den short-Track mal sehen wie der so ist, denke für nen Anfänger ist es ok
> 
> Grüßle



der shorty ist eine einfache strecke.bin sie letztes jahr gefahren.sind zwei berge wo gut steigung(Rinken,stollenbach) haben ansonsten einfach und schnelle abfahrten.
werde dieses jahr die marastrecke in angriff nehmen.ist sind ja 43viertel der strecke vom shorty dabei!!!

sash


----------



## atomic66 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ist die Strecke eigendlich schon fertig ausgeschildert und befahrbar. Fahre morgen schon hin und wollte die erste Steigung mal gemütlich befahren.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## lopeng (15. Juni 2006)

Also ich war am Sonntag da und wollte auch auf die Strecke, da war aber noch nichts ausgeschildert. Die machen da offensichtlich ein Riesen Drama draus, dass bloss nicht zu viele Biker kommen und den Wald und die armen Viecher Totfahren! Tolle Werbung für die Bike- Region Freiburg!


----------



## chinook (16. Juni 2006)

RIDE - NEWS  

Udo BÃ¶lts startet beim Black Forest Bike Marathon
 Auftakt zur Eurobike Extremes-Serie  

Am kommenden Sonntag ist im mountainbike-verrÃ¼ckten Krichzarten nicht ausschliesslich Fussball Trumpf. Zum Auftakt der iXS Euro Bike Extremes zeichnet sich ein spannender LÃ¤nderkampf Deutschland gegen die Schweiz ab â ausgetragen auf stollenbereiften Berg-FahrrÃ¤dern bei tollem Wetter auf den Trails im Schwarzwald. Der frÃ¼here Strassenprofi Udo BÃ¶lts fÃ¤hrt als Stargast mit. 

Eine Armada Mountainbike-Langstreckenspezialisten aus der Schweiz trifft auf den neuen Deutschen Crosscountry-Meister Moritz Milatz, der sich im letzten Jahr noch mit dem vierten Platz hatte begnÃ¼gen mÃ¼ssen. Das wird spannend, denn der Freiburger Milatz startet quasi als Lokalmatador und ist deshalb topmotiviert. Er wird allerdings keine leichte Aufgabe haben. Neben den drei Thomas Stoll, Spichtig und Zahnd gilt es Roman Peter, den Sieger von Willingen, im Auge zu behalten. Wegen eines Sturzes musste er sich im Vorjahr nur um 15 Sekunden von Landsmann Sandro Spaeth geschlagen geben. 

Ebenfalls ins GelÃ¤nde zieht es den frÃ¼heren Telekom-Strassenprofi Udo BÃ¶lts. Eine weitere neue Herausforderung fÃ¼r den ehemaligen Teamkollegen von Jan Ullrich, nachdem sich BÃ¶lts bereits als Triathlet versucht hat. Inzwischen unter die Buchautoren gegangen, dÃ¼rfte der legendÃ¤re Spruch Â«QuÃ¤l dich, du SauÂ», den BÃ¶lts seinerzeit wÃ¤hrend der Tour de France an Ullrich gerichtet hatte, fÃ¼r BÃ¶lts auch am Schwarzwald-Marathon eine gewisse Bedeutung erlangen. Denn der Rennrhythmus, den die Offroad-Spezialisten vorlegen, ist selbst fÃ¼r einen ehemaligen Â«RoadieÂ» nicht zu unterschÃ¤tzen. 

Bei den Frauen ist Alexandra Rosenstiel die klare Favoritin. Die Siegerin des Tegernsee-Festivals, die 2005 im Schwarzwald zweite geworden war, muss sich gegen starke Mitstreiterinnen behaupten. Allen voran Dolores MÃ¤chler-Rupp, die vor Wochenfrist die Elsa Bike Trophy in der Westschweiz gewonnen hat. Die VorjahresfÃ¼nfte Anna Baylis-Scheiderbauer, sowie weitere Spezialistinnen aus der Schweiz, Anita Steiner und Susanne Litscher. Noch nicht definitiv war bei Redaktionsschluss die Zusage der deutschen Meisterin Sabine Spitz.


----------



## Oetti03 (17. Juni 2006)

Hi,

bin morgen zum 1. Mal beim BFUBM dabei. werd den ShortTrack fahren. Dazu wird ja mit Bahn und LKW nach Hinterzarten geshuttelt... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Ich mach mir schon ein paar Sorgen um mein Bike (Beschädigungen, evtl. ganz weg...)...


----------



## lopeng (17. Juni 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin morgen zum 1. Mal beim BFUBM dabei. werd den ShortTrack fahren. Dazu wird ja mit Bahn und LKW nach Hinterzarten geshuttelt... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Ich mach mir schon ein paar Sorgen um mein Bike (Beschädigungen, evtl. ganz weg...)...



Also zwecks Diebstahl beim Transport brauchst du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Was mich persönlich stört ist dieses Jahr der Transport mit dem LKW, da mach ich mir schon eher Sorgen wegen Beschädigung. IM Zug ging das ja gerade noch so, aber im LKW...!?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (17. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich wär ich auch dabei, jetzt schiffts aber grad wie sau bei uns (80km weg) und dem Satellitenbild auf Wetter.com nach zieht das Zeug genau über Freiburg über die Nacht.
Obwohl dort für morgen Vormittag/Mittag besseres Wetter vorhergesagt ist, scheint das wohl nichts zu werden?!


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Juni 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wär ich auch dabei, jetzt schiffts aber grad wie sau bei uns (80km weg) und dem Satellitenbild auf Wetter.com nach zieht das Zeug genau über Freiburg über die Nacht.
> Obwohl dort für morgen Vormittag/Mittag besseres Wetter vorhergesagt ist, scheint das wohl nichts zu werden?!



also ich lass mir grad creme auf meinen sonnenbrand schmieren, den ich mir bei 30 grad und knapp 4h fahrzeit auf dem power track zugelegt habe...

joe


----------



## HaJo_Fr (18. Juni 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> und knapp 4h fahrzeit auf dem power track zugelegt habe...
> 
> joe




wie ist denn der Power Track zu fahren, bin dieses Jahr wieder den Marathon gefahren und überlege nächstes Jahr den Power Track oder den Ultra zu fahren.


Gruss


----------



## sash73 (18. Juni 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin morgen zum 1. Mal beim BFUBM dabei. werd den ShortTrack fahren. Dazu wird ja mit Bahn und LKW nach Hinterzarten geshuttelt... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Ich mach mir schon ein paar Sorgen um mein Bike (Beschädigungen, evtl. ganz weg...)...


 na du...habe doch oben scho geschrieben wie der dens o ist...bin heute die 79er gafahren,die hats in sich war aber ne schöne strecke,auch wenn mir zum schluß bisle die kraft fehlte.aber habe mein ziel erreicht...wie war es den bei dir???schade hätte den short fahren sollen,wäre dann entlich mal unter den erste8 in der ak gekommen naja,mara war genjal 

sash


----------



## lopeng (18. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand den Tachowert vom Short Track? Bei mir standen am Ende nur 40,90 km zu Buche, kann das stimmen?

Jürgen


----------



## FreundDerSonne (19. Juni 2006)

Der Kollege mit der Startnummer 397 (oder so ähnlich), Udo hiess er glaube ich, der mir ca. 5 km vor Hinterzarten seine Pumpe geliehen hat (**** for CO2 Patronen), soll sich melden. Ich habe ihn im Zielraum nicht gefunden und würde ihm gerne seine Pumpe zurücksenden.
Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (19. Juni 2006)

lopeng schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand den Tachowert vom Short Track? Bei mir standen am Ende nur 40,90 km zu Buche, kann das stimmen?
> 
> Jürgen




Hallo Jürgen mein Cyclo hat 42,03 gezeigt.

Grüße

goopher


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Juni 2006)

HaJo_Fr schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn der Power Track zu fahren, bin dieses Jahr wieder den Marathon gefahren und überlege nächstes Jahr den Power Track oder den Ultra zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Gruss



na ja...grundsätzlich natürlich erst mal immer so wie man grad fit ist, aber wenn du den marathon gefahren bist ist der power wohl ganz interessant für dich als durchgangsstation zum ultra 2008 ...

abwechslungsreiche strecke mit 3-4 sehr steilen kürzeren abschnitten und dem langen anstieg hinter todtnau...bei super panorama...

wenn du gleich den ultra machst, hast du halt schon mal 700hm in den beinen bevor der power anfängt...dann sind die oben beschriebenen teile entsprechend schwieriger, bzw ...mußt du dann auch etwas schieben mit einplanen (ja nach fitness...)

joe


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Juni 2006)

HaJo_Fr schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn der Power Track zu fahren, bin dieses Jahr wieder den Marathon gefahren und überlege nächstes Jahr den Power Track oder den Ultra zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Gruss


Bin letztes Jahr den Marathon und dieses Jahr den Power gefahren.
Der PT hat es mehr in sich, wie schon bikehumanumest geschrieben hat.
Aber an den steilen Passagen schieben dann sowieso die meisten, das passt schon. 
Sonst ist nicht so viel Betrieb auf der Strecke wie beim Marathon und ich denke das Panorama ist auch noch besser als beim Marathon. 

Das Wetter ist bei beiden Strecken gleich heiß.


----------



## HaJo_Fr (19. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank an Euch für die prompten Antworten... dann mal sehen, wie ich nächstes Jahr vor dem Black Forest zum Trainieren kommen werde. Vielleicht gehe ich auch direkt den Ultra (ohne auf die Zeit zu schauen an). Die biologische Uhr tickt leider gegen mich  

gruss
hajo


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2006)

Hey Joe, 

Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz! 
 

Gregor


----------



## Oetti03 (19. Juni 2006)

Solangsam wirds: Short Track 1:57:00 ; Ak 20. und gesamt 100.    
War echt ein geiles Rennen. Meine Beine ham wunderbar funktioniert und die Berge ham mir gar nix ausgemacht!!! Hätt glaub ich gestern auch den Marathon bewältigen können. Vielleicht nächstes mal, aber dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder...


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Joe,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz!
> 
> ...



danke, glückwünsche von europameistern zählen doppelt  ... apropos glückwunsch zum em titel!!! ...



joe


----------



## atomic66 (19. Juni 2006)

Hey Leute,

war gestern auf der Marathonstrecke unterwegs. Wetter war wie auch im Jahr zuvor super, ich leibe es wenn es heiß ist. Mit Meiner Zeit von 4:55:xx bin ich eigendlich auch ganz zufrieden, da ich wegen einer Verletztung fast 7 Wochen vor dem Rennen nicht trainieren können. Vielleicht wäre noch ein bessere Zeit drin gewessen, hätte nicht 10 km vor dem Ziel meine Pechstrehne angefangen (Salto über den Lencker und Plattfuß). Aber egal, jetzt ist meine Motivation für das nächste Jahr noch grösser.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Firefighter (19. Juni 2006)

Hi, 

bin gestern auch den Marathon mitgefahren, allerdings hats auch nur zu 04:10 gereicht. Musste aus Startblock 36 starten, weiss einer wo ich dann beim nächsten Mal ungefähr starten darf????  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## FreundDerSonne (19. Juni 2006)

@bikehumanumest
Respekt, Respekt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (19. Juni 2006)

Bin gestern das 1. Mal in Kirchzarten gestartet. War auf der Ultra Runde unterwegs. Zeit 5:08 h - bis auf Platz 43 vorgekämpft. Blöd war nur, das ich wegen meiner 1. Teilnahme aus Block 12 starten mußte - mir ist jetzt noch schwindlig vom Slalom fahren um all die Biker, die den schönen Schwazwald geniessen wollten  
Bei anderen Marathons z. B. Seiffen ist das besser geregelt. Da legst du ein Top 100 Ergebnis eines anderen großen Marathons vor u. schwups schon kannst von vorne starten


----------



## sash73 (19. Juni 2006)

bin gestern zum ersten den mara gefahren,sonst im´mer nur die kurzen sachen.bin eien 4.26.15 gefahren.für das erste mal über so eine lange distanz.naja nächsten monat ist ja albstadt.das wird ein fest


----------



## HaJo_Fr (20. Juni 2006)

Firefighter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin gestern auch den Marathon mitgefahren, allerdings hats auch nur zu 04:10 gereicht. Musste aus Startblock 36 starten, weiss einer wo ich dann beim nächsten Mal ungefähr starten darf????
> 
> ...



Denke daß Du nächstes Jahr ca. aus Startblock 24 starten wirst. Bin letztes Jahr bei meiner ersten Teilnahme aus Startblock 34 gestartet und 4:23 gefahren. Somit durfte ich dieses Jahr aus Startblock 25 starten. 
Vorgestern hat es immerhin zu 04:14 trotz eines Überschlages 2 km vor dem Ziel gereicht. ...Vielleicht sieht man sich nächstes Jahr im Startblock, wenn ich mich nicht mal am Powertrack oder Ultra versuche.

Gruss
Hajo


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo


Ich hatte 4:21 beim Marathon. Bin soweit zufrieden damit .  
Was nicht so gut war:
Knapp 1 Km vor dem Ziel hab ich plötzlich einen Krampf in der rechten Wade bekommen, es ging aber bald wieder einigermaßen.

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## squirrel (26. Juni 2006)

Huch, das wird ein munteres IBC-Fest im Startblock im nächsten Jahr. Ich bin 4:26 gefahren.  
Vielleicht könnten wir uns ja dann auch zusammen eine Kiste Erdinger alkoholfrei organiseren. Bei der Nudelparty gab's kein alkoholfreies und als wir in den nahegelegenen Biergarten weitergezogen sind, mussten wir mit einem Jewer alkoholfrei vorlieb nehmen!


----------

